

Security Analysis - More than 3% of the top 100k web sites were hacked recently - ddbbcc
http://blog.sucuri.net/2011/03/alexa-top-100k-sites-the-malware-blues.html

======
jrockway
Which sites?

~~~
sucuri2
Those were the sites in the top 100k list by Alexa...

